# Teacher's Pet



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

It was teacher's birthday and the children brought gifts into school.

The florist's son brought teacher a bouquet of flowers.

The sweet shop owner's daughter gave the teacher a pretty box of chocolates.

Then the off-licence owner's son brought up a big, heavy box. The teacher lifted it up and noticed that it was leaking a little bit.

She touched a drop of the liquid with her finger and tasted it.

"Is it wine?" she guessed.

"No," the boy replied. She tasted another drop and asked, "Champagne?.

"No," said the little boy.. "It's a puppy


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

would have been worse if it had come from the sweet shop owners daughter, and was leaking chocolate.... yeuk


----------

